# Did i do this right?



## legiox (Sep 2, 2012)

STBXW just txt me after 4 months of no contact whatsoever. She wanted to know if i was going to be home this saturday weekend, so she can get rest of her stuff.

I txt'd her back saying...

"No im working. I get off at 4pm. And you better get one of your friends to get everything you want while Im there. And dont show up b/c i will not let you in apartment."

Did i go about that alright?

I really don't even want to look at her anymore....


----------



## BigMac (Oct 29, 2012)

NO !

You should answer :

" Tell me what time you coming , I'll put all your stuff in front of the door , if it is raining - bad luck baby "


----------



## didntcitcoming (Oct 15, 2012)

BigMac said:


> NO !
> 
> You should answer :
> 
> " Tell me what time you coming , I'll put all your stuff in front of the door , if it is raining - bad luck baby "


Recently told mine:

"You can pick your crap up Saturday at 2pm...not am minute before, your sh!t will be in the driveway!!" :smthumbup:

Now, about a week or two after she left I packed all her remaining clothes into garbage bags (the garbage bags were symbolic!) and left on the back porch and told her when and what time to pick up and if they were there the next morning all 4 bags would go out with the trash!!
Needless to say she picked her crap up.:rofl:

Goodluck with your decision!


----------



## legiox (Sep 2, 2012)

God she is such a *****! With her txt back. I was doing so good this week. Now im back to square one. So pissed off right now


----------



## BigMac (Oct 29, 2012)

@didntcitcoming 

yes, I love it ! This is to show her you doesn't give a s#@t about her and her crap !

@legioux 

what did upset you so much ?


----------



## legiox (Sep 2, 2012)

BigMac said:


> @didntcitcoming
> 
> yes, I love it ! This is to show her you doesn't give a s#@t about her and her crap !
> 
> ...


She said her grandmother was coming down after 7pm to pick up her dresser. 

I then told her.

"Fine better not be late"

She then sent...

"i said AFTER 7. not 7 exactly"

I then sent

"No ****. You said after 7 and i don't want to be waiting all night"




I don't know what the hell she has been doing since she left, but damnit she had turned into a bitach.


----------



## BigMac (Oct 29, 2012)

Just tell her no , like didntcitcoming did ! If your grandmother isn't here by *** she won't get it , that is all


----------



## Serenity_Prayer (Oct 31, 2012)

Four months and you haven't thrown it out already? You're a good man. Tell her to send someone neutral or come with the police.


----------



## legiox (Sep 2, 2012)

I'm just trying to get this crap done. Once she has this crap moved out i can basically never talk to her again. She is just being a biatch right now. Can't believe someone you "thought" you loved turns on you like this.


----------



## BigMac (Oct 29, 2012)

legiox said:


> Can't believe someone you "thought" you loved turns on you like this.


Another reason to feel good about the divorce and forget her ASAP !

My W is very nice and sweet to me , helpful too ... so no reason to hate her !


----------



## Dewayne76 (Sep 26, 2012)

Yeah, sometimes I think it's harder on guys like us. Our wives are being nice and even giving mixed signals. He11 dude, mine came by to get the kiddo one night after work (she has 2 large part time jobs now and I get to watch her at night sometimes) She came up to me, I was sitting on the couch and she leaned over to me, put both hands on either side of me on the couch, and put her forehead to mine, AS SOON as my right hand reached up for her, she instantly moved in and hugged me. 

At least yours is cut and dry! I know it may not seem like much, but to guys like BigMac and me, you have a blessing bro! 

I'm sorry you're here and going through so much. You're not alone man. 

I hope you find happiness soon and get all this b/s behind you.


----------



## BigMac (Oct 29, 2012)

> At least yours is cut and dry! I know it may not seem like much, but to guys like BigMac and me, you have a blessing bro!


:iagree:

I think cut and dry will make it easier then getting mixed signals all the time and mess up with my head !


----------



## legiox (Sep 2, 2012)

I'm beginning to dislike her more and more. I know 100% if her butt came crawling back I would not take her back. My friends/family told me I could do so much better and find someone right for me. I'm 29. Have a great job and have my pilots license. Hope some woman will find that interesting


----------



## Dewayne76 (Sep 26, 2012)

that's right bro, BUT YOU HAVE TO GO OUT to do it. Don't sit in. It'll kill you. Trust us. We're doing it still, lol.


----------



## legiox (Sep 2, 2012)

Thanks for all your help guys/girls! This site has helped me greatly. Just 1 more month of this crap and i can cut her off completely from my life until my lawyer gives her the D papers next summer.


----------



## BigMac (Oct 29, 2012)

You're an lucky guy legiox , I're getting to dislike her ... I wish I was like this , it would be very quick done with me. 

Go out and get a girl , that's the best you can do to forget your W .


----------

